# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  NSS pro v 0.34 - Lumia Flashing

## 4gsmmaroc

Hi, 
There is a new version of NSS pro, what's new: 
26 Feb 2012, v 0.34 
- A bug fix when wrong refresh data from a node was crashing the server
- Client updated to refresh the server when not working on a job
so the status of online nodes is visible from the monitor
- New Tools tab added, cod file calculation moved from Simlocks->Misc
to Tools->SX-5
- Added RPL file calculation for DCT4/DCT4PLUS phones with TI UPP
processor(Tools->TDS-6 tab)
- SL3 Public Servers list updated to show each server status - online
or offline
- Nokia WP7 flashing implemented (Lumia 800,710,etc) 
Special thanks to dzirt for excelent work on reversing the Lumia flash 
protocol and help with debugging 
Here how a successful log should look like:
 Code:
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Checking file selection...Done.
File selection:
----------------
Directory:        C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-819\
File0 (flash):        RM801_11w50_1_prod_generic_nokia_osbl.esco
File1 (flash):        RM801_11w50_1_prod_generic_amss.esco
File2 (flash):        RM801_11w50_1_prod_generic_adsp.esco
File3 (flash):        RM801_11501_prod_222_02_boot.esco
File4 (flash):        RM801_11w50_1_prod_generic_user_area_erase.esco
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Checking interface...Done.
Scanning files......
------------------------------------------
Checking File:        RM801_11w50_1_prod_generic_nokia_osbl.esco
Total size:        954616 bytes 
Section:         nokia_osbl.mbn - data container (953896 bytes)
Section:         nokia_osbl.mbn.cert - data container (480 bytes)
Section:         nokia_osbl.mbn - info header
Section:         nokia_osbl.mbn.cert - info header
------------------------------------------
Checking File:        RM801_11w50_1_prod_generic_amss.esco
Total size:        20498763 bytes 
Section:         amss.mbn.enc - data container (20498062 bytes)
Section:         amss.mbn.cert - data container (477 bytes)
Section:         amss.mbn.enc - info header
Section:         amss.mbn.cert - info header
------------------------------------------
Checking File:        RM801_11w50_1_prod_generic_adsp.esco
Total size:        5620106 bytes 
Section:         adsp.mbn.enc - data container (5619405 bytes)
Section:         adsp.mbn.cert - data container (477 bytes)
Section:         adsp.mbn.enc - info header
Section:         adsp.mbn.cert - info header
------------------------------------------
Checking File:        RM801_11501_prod_222_02_boot.esco
Total size:        396507448 bytes 
Section:         boot.img - data container (396505600 bytes)
Section:         boot.img.cert - data container (1632 bytes)
Section:         boot.img - info header
Section:         boot.img.cert - info header
------------------------------------------
Checking File:        RM801_11w50_1_prod_generic_user_area_erase.esco
Total size:        562 bytes 
Section:         user_area_erase.cert - data container (424 bytes)
Section:         user_area_erase.cert - info header 
Scanning done. The parser seems to be able to handle those files.
Will try flashing:
Done
Enter flash mode...Done
Enter bootloader mode...Done
Boot version:        240.116.132.78
------------------------------------------
Flash File:        RM801_11w50_1_prod_generic_nokia_osbl.esco
Sending certificate...Done.
Sending file...Done.
------------------------------------------
Flash File:        RM801_11w50_1_prod_generic_amss.esco
Sending certificate...Done.
Sending file...Done.
------------------------------------------
Flash File:        RM801_11w50_1_prod_generic_adsp.esco
Sending certificate...Done.
Sending file...Done.
------------------------------------------
Flash File:        RM801_11501_prod_222_02_boot.esco
Sending certificate...Done.
Sending file...Done.
------------------------------------------
Flash File:        RM801_11w50_1_prod_generic_user_area_erase.esco
Sending certificate...Done.
Sending file...Done.
------------------------------------------
Restart and exit flash mode...Done.  *Notes on Flashing:* Updating of the firmware of your Nokia requires
almost full erase and then restore of your phone. The protocols are
implemented to the best of my ability and intention, but as clean
room reverse engineering is used, there is always a possibility for
errors and dead phones as result. Please understand that you perform
Flashing on your own risk and sometimes it can result in completely
bricked phone. Best advice is always to have at hand another flashing
box (original or 3rd party) with active suppport, so you can restore
your phone if something goes wrong. Flashing is free feature and is
not part of the annual subscription of NSS, so no support can be given 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
BR

----------

